# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Bán căn hộ cocobay đà nẵng chỉ 720 triệu, vị trí kim cương, cam kết vàng: Lợi nhuận thụ động ít nhất 12% giá trị căn hộ/năm. Lh cđt: 0909809196.

## nganmai68

Nằm trong tổ hợp Cocobay Đà Nẵng, Coco Wonderland Resort là tòa condotel căn hộ khách sạn cao cấp chuẩn 4*. Coco Wonderland Resort được thiết kế như xứ sở thần tiên dành cho các em nhỏ vui chơi người lớn đến ở thì trẻ hóa tâm hồn.

Tổng quan dự án Coco Wonderland:
Diện tích: 12000m2.
Nằm trong tổ hợp Cocobay Đà Nẵng.
Bao gồm 1 tầng hầm, 3 tầng khối đế, 28 tầng condotel.
Số lượng căn hộ: 700 căn.
Căn hộ đa dạng: 1-3 phòng ngủ với diện tích từ 45-100m2.
Giá bán: 39,5tr/m2.

Vị trí:
Phía Đông: Giáp bờ biển Đông, một trong 10 bờ biển đẹp nhất hành tinh do tạp chí Forbes bình chọn.
Phía Bắc và Nam: Nằm ở giữa hai sân golf nổi tiếng và đẳng cấp quốc tế là golf Club Đà Nẵng và sân golf Montgomerie Links.
Phía Tây: Giáp dòng sông Cổ Cò (nối liền với sông Hàn), một trong ba dòng sông trong xanh nhất Đà Nẵng.
Nằm trên tuyến đường huyết mạch Trường Sa nối liền trung tâm thành phố và Hội An.
Condotel Cocobay Đà nẵng tọa lạc tại một trong những địa điểm đẹp nhất của TP Đà Nẵng trên tuyến đường ven biển Hoàng Sa Trường Sa.
Nối liền các quần thể đô thị, thương mại, du lịch, nghỉ dưỡng, vui chơi giải trí từ Đà Nẵng đến Hội An.

Tiện ích vượt trội:
Fairy Garden-Vườn cổ tích, Magic World-Vương quốc của những điều kỳ diệu, Vương quốc tuyết, rạp chiếu phim, hồ bơi tràn trên không, gym, sauna, khu cho mẹ và bé, nhà hàng & bar.
Coco Square: Quảng trường du lịch và nhiều dịch vụ nhất Việt Nam, có tuyến phố đi bộ dài nhất nước, gắn kết với các hạng mục của Cocobay với không gian hoạt động lớn đủ điều kiện để tổ chức các sự kiện giải trí, vui chơi, festival lớn nhỏ mang quy mô toàn cầu cho giới trẻ.
Trải dài trên suốt cổng chào của Cocobay Ocean Resort là phố đi bộ với hàng trăm điểm giải trí như nhà hàng, phố ẩm thực, quán café trong nhà, ngoài trời, bar, kraoke, beauty salon.

Điểm mạnh của dự án:
Là căn hộ condotel full nội thất 4*.
Có vị trí trung tâm tổ hợp Cocobay.
Sử dụng đầy đủ tiện ích Cocobay.
Có kiến trúc độc đáo, hình tượng vương miện với ánh sáng lấp lánh.
Có khi trượt tuyết đầu tiên ở miền Trung.
Là khu resort theo phong cách xứ sở thần tiên mới lạ cho gia đình.
Sở hữu dễ dàng chỉ với 720tr với ưu đãi ngân hàng.
Có cam kết lợi nhuận tối thiểu 12%/năm trong 8 năm đầu.
Được tân hưởng 15 đêm nghỉ dưỡng hằng năm.
Liên hệ: 0909 80 91 96 để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ thêm thông tin chi tiết.
http://cocobay-condotel.com/Untitled-design-7.jpgUntitled-design-7.jpg

----------

